# Surgery in 4 days



## Lulugirl (Jul 3, 2013)

I have surgery for a thyroidectomy in 4 days - starting to feel a little anxious about it. More concerned really about my recovery afterwards than the actual surgery. I have a 17 year old son with significant disabilities. I have arranged for him to go into respite starting Thursday afternoon the day before my surgery and will come home on Tuesday afternoon. I have prepared meals that I have frozen for him once he gets home so I don't need to worry about cooking. Just wondering how others have coped post surgery and how soon you were able to get back to normal activity ? 
My other concern is that I have been told that I will only stay in hospital overnight , then come home to an empty house. Just wondering if you felt well enough to be on your own the day after surgery. I am also diabetic so I guess that complicates things a little.


----------



## Lulugirl (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks in advance for your input


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My experience was 27 hours door to door. I quit the narcotics for pain after one day and started taking Motrin every 6 hours 600mg which worked to keep the pain at a minimum. I drove myself to the hospital for labs 5 days post op.

When I arrived home - I cooked dinner that evening for my family. By day 3 post op all the thyroid hormones spilled during surgery were gone and I felt nailed to the floor - I called my doctor and asked for a replacement prescription to be called into the pharmacy.

Everyone is different - I would say by day 2-3 you should be feeling quite well. When do they plan to start your replacement med's? Be prepared to ask for the dosage - 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight is manufacturer recommended starting dose.

The best you can do is prepare what you can prior to the surgery and stock up on things to carry you until you are more active. Having a friend to stay with you the day you come home - or at least come in a few times to check on you would be a good idea.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had a pretty easy time. It was less than 24 hours that I was in the he hospital. I was tired because I didn't sleep in the hospital, but really was in no pain. My husband had to go back to work right away so I was home alone and had no issues.

I also did a lot of cooking and household chores. My surgeon put a restriction on me that I couldn't lift anything more than 10 pounds, but other than not lifting, I was back to normal very, very quickly.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I was in the hospital for less than 24 hours (went in at 1pm on Thursday, went home at 11am on Friday). The only things I couldn't do for a few days was lift anything heavy or turn my head fully to drive (I started driving again 5 days after surgery). My parents stayed with me for 5 days after surgery, but I was fine to be on my own probably the day after I came home, they just wouldn't leave, lol!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

hhhmmmm....it seems as though you have this very well-planned. Good for you! However, the fact that you are diabetic makes me a bit nervous when I think about you being alone. My husband is diabetic, and although both incidents were years ago (and had nothing to do with any surgeries), I have had to call 911 for him twice because his blood sugar was dangerously low when he woke up in the morning (and he refused all of my efforts to get him to eat or drink something...actually, he was quite belligerent, which is very unlike him, and it all went downhill from there). You will probably appreciate the peace and quite and "alone time," but please make sure you have some people lined up to check on you, even if it's just by phone.


----------



## jade (Aug 6, 2013)

I was out of the hospital in the morning after surgery and felt pretty well. I had very little pain and at most took a Tylenol or Advil for a few days post-surgery for a sore throat and then for some minor neck soreness. The doctor's office told me to have someone around for 24 hours after going home from the hospital. Even though I felt fine and didn't need any assistance to do most things, I did feel like I could choke a few times...probably something to do with the breathing tube, so I was glad to have a family member around just in case. I was fine though and felt mostly back to normal in several days.


----------

